# Wats ur favorite Visual Kei band(s)?



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

I love Visual kei music! My favorite bands are Nightmare, GazettE, D, and Malice Mizer.
What are your favorite bands? xD


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Go away.  Log out, close the window, shut down your computer, and never come back.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

why??????? T~T


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> why??????? ;-;


 


Swizzle said:


> I love Visual kei music! My favorite bands are Nightmare, GazettE, D, and Malice Mizer.
> *Wat* are *ur* favorite bands? xD


 
WHAT

YOUR


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I'll change it. you don't have to be mean about it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

i don't really like visual kei :/ i like music that speaks english because i speak english, the only good japanese band i can think of that i really like is inugami circus-dan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXEB8MNxvq8


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I'm sorry I'll change it. you don't have to be mean about it.


 
I don't have to be but after god-knows-how-many hurfdurfers make posts like "omg liek wat is ur favorite tv show lol!" or "y r u so mad at me ;~;" the myelin sheath on my nerves is pretty much gone.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm sorry but what?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

> i don't really like visual kei :/ i like music that speaks english because i speak english, the only good japanese band i can think of that i really like is inugami circus-dan
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXEB8MNxvq8​


Hmm they're pretty good.


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

This thread smells of weaboo and facepalm.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm sorry but what?


Visual Kei is a music style from Japan. it's cool you should check it out. I suggest the band Nightmare


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't have to be but after god-knows-how-many hurfdurfers make posts like "omg liek wat is ur favorite tv show lol!" or "y r u so mad at me ;~;" the myelin sheath on my nerves is pretty much gone.


 oh i understand. that probably does get annoying


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm helping produce a visual kei band that sounds like the band Kas Product.

Infact, their first song is "Never come back" in Japanese.

I don't even know Japanese.

I just know how to actually operate half of the recording equipment.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Visual Kei is a music style from Japan. it's cool you should check it out. I suggest the band Nightmare


 Oh yea, now I think I get it. 

I've heard of Nightmare.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> This thread smells of weaboo and facepalm.



What is weaboo???


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Ban thread
Lock Swizzle
Delete FAF


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Ban thread
> Lock Swizzle
> Delete FAF


Why? I don't get why.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Why? I don't get why.


 HIROGARU YAMI NO NAKA KAWASHIATTA KAKUMEI NO CHIGIRIII
AISHITA YUE NI MEBAETA AKU NO HANAA
KORE KARA SAKI OTOZURERU DE AROU SUBETE WO
DARE NI MO JAMA SASERU WAKE NIII WA IKANAI KARAAAAAA


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> HIROGARU YAMI NO NAKA KAWASHIATTA KAKUMEI NO CHIGIRIII
> AISHITA YUE NI MEBAETA AKU NO HANAA
> KORE KARA SAKI OTOZURERU DE AROU SUBETE WO
> DARE NI MO JAMA SASERU WAKE NIII WA IKANAI KARAAAAAA



that doesn't really answer my question


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> that doesn't really answer my question


 I'm glad you asked. 
"The World" by Nightmare.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> "The World" by Nightmare.


 
I was about to ask whether you'd just Rickrolled him in Japanese.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

> Ban thread
> Lock Swizzle
> Delete FAF


why did you say that?????


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I was about to ask whether you'd just Rickrolled him in Japanese.


 Well no, that would be pretty lame.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> "The World" by Nightmare.


i already knew that


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> What is weaboo???


It's what you are.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> why did you say that?????


 Well yes I have heard of Nightmare of course I have. I watched Death Note too you know.

What do you think of Maximum the Hormone.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It's what you are.


oh it means that i am awesome!!!!! thanks


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> UNWARRANTED SELF-IMPORTANCE LOL


No.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

But yeah I'm really enjoying Swizzles trolling style ok.
It's like. Awful.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> "The World" by Nightmare.


 Death Note?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well yes I have heard of Nightmare of course I have. I watched Death Note too you know.
> 
> What do you think of Maximum the Hormone.



oh i like that band too! but why did you say "Ban thread
Lock Swizzle
Delete FAF"


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Death Note?


 The one anime I ever made it to the end of, yes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> oh i like that band too! but why did you say "Ban thread
> Lock Swizzle
> Delete FAF"


 Well yeah I thought that too at first, but after a while Maximum the Hormone kind of got boring. A lot of the same, you know? For other Japanese bands look to Versailles.

(fuck I forgot I posted already this is not my fault)


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> But yeah I'm really enjoying Swizzles trolling style ok.
> It's like. Awful.


im sorry. i didn't know that was considerd trolling. my deepest apollogies


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

needs more cowboy bebop OST in here


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> im sorry. i didn't know that was considerd trolling. my deepest apollogies


 Your grammar is horribly inconsistent. It's incredibly easy to just jumble letetrs to look like typos and add extra question marks.

But I really hope you are trolling because I wouldn't want to believe anybody could be this stupid.
And if you are then I am sure you will improve. I have faith in you okay.



HarleyRoadkill said:


> needs more cowboy bebop OST in here


 [yt]WKnVaDwUg5s[/yt]

Just for you Harley <:


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> But yeah I'm really enjoying Swizzles trolling style ok.
> It's like. Awful.


 
I don't think it's trolling.

Just newfaggotry with a slice of weeaboo.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Just for you Harley <:


 
THAT'S good music. best anime soundtrack ever.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't think it's trolling.
> 
> Just newfaggotry with a slice of weeaboo.


 Just as I feared.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Your grammar is horribly inconsistent. It's incredibly easy to just jumble letetrs to look like typos and add extra question marks.
> 
> But I really hope you are trolling because I wouldn't want to believe anybody could be this stupid.
> And if you are then I am sure you will improve. I have faith in you okay.


I wasn't trolling!!!!!! I also don't like being harassed by you. So, if you have nothing nice to post on this thread, don't post at all. I'm also sorry for my bad grammar, but please don't bully me because of my grammar!


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I wasn't trolling!!!!!! I also don't like being harassed by you. So, if you have nothing nice to post on this thread, don't post at all. I'm also sorry for my bad grammar, but please don't bully me because of my grammar!


Haha. I was waiting for this.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I wasn't trolling!!!!!! I also don't like being harassed by you. So, if you have nothing nice to post on this thread, don't post at all. I'm also sorry for my bad grammar, but please don't bully me because of my grammar!


 Gimme ur lunch mony grammer fail


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't think it's trolling.
> 
> Just newfaggotry with a slice of weeaboo.



Please stop harassing me.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Meh, just leave him/her be.  Newfag will learn.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Please stop harassing me.


 ok look name me some Japanese music people please


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Guys, even I don't think this is particularly entertaining anymore and I'm an asshole supreme with a side of curly fries.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Guys, even I don't think this is particularly entertaining anymore and I'm an asshole supreme with a side of curly fries.


 Well actually I've given it up and am genuinely interested in seeing if this person knows any bands I might like. So I'm going with the topic.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Meh, just leave him/her be. Newfag will learn.


What did I ever Do to you?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> What did I ever Do to you?


 
What? You're a newfag.  It's like "newbie" but more likely to offend thin-skinned people so therefore it is superior.  Relax.

You never heard that term before?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What? You're a newfag. It's like "newbie" but more likely to offend thin-skinned people so therefore it is superior. Relax.



I will not relax! You have been harassing me via Internet.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I will not relax! You have been harassing me via Internet.


 ok look so it's nice you're talking to Tycho and all but I thought we were having a discussion about Japanese music here.
I value your opinion. I will not tell you the value I have given it.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I will not relax! You have been harassing me via Internet.


 
Oh for fuck's sake.  If you think THIS is harassment you have never been subject to harassment worth a good-god-damn on the Internet.

We generally don't like newbs.  We're xenophobic and bitter.  When said newbs come in with grammar and spelling straight out of a chatroom for 13 year olds that just compounds the problem.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well actually I've given it up and am genuinely interested in seeing if this person knows any bands I might like. So I'm going with the topic.


Then what was the point of bullying me!!!


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

The bawww-factor of this thread has reached its max. It smells like sadness in here.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Then what was the point of bullying me!!!


 It was a test. I waste not my words on the weak of mind. 

Being an anime fan you must know the importance of bullshit tests.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Then what was the point of bullying me!!!


 
oh my dear sweet fucking Christ how have you survived THIS long on the Internet with skin that thin


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> The bawww-factor of this thread has reached its max. It smells like lulz in here.


Fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I will not relax! You have been harassing me via Internet.


 
aww come on now even i think yer trollin'.
and i troll with the best of 'em.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, hopefully now people will stop bullying me. Now, back to the topic!
I also like the band Glacier


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

I wonder if this thread would have died in peace if I didn't show up.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Well, hopefully now people will stop bullying me. Now, back to the topic!
> I also like the band Glacier


 
Just so you know, this doesn't belong in the Off Topic section and will likely be relocated swiftly henceforth to The Tube

Don't be alarmed at the "swoosh" sound, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Well, hopefully now people will stop bullying me. Now, back to the topic!
> I also like the band Glacier


 Right you're probably going to have to name a song by them, because searching 'Glacier' on Youtube gives me lots of videos on glaciers ironically enough. No bands in sight.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> aww come on now even i think yer trollin'.
> and i troll with the best of 'em.


Im sorry i was just trying to stand up for myself (for the first time)
because I'm sick of being bullied.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Right you're probably going to have to name a song by them, because searching 'Glacier' on Youtube gives me lots of videos on glaciers ironically enough. No bands in sight.


oh ok lol


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, let's base a genre of music on how people dress up. Perfect.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> oh ok lol


 ok look


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

heres a link to a Glacier song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UqQW5WwaA&feature=related


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Im sorry i was just trying to stand up for myself (for the first time)
> because I'm sick of being bullied.


 
WELCOME TO AN ENTIRE FORUM FULL OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN BULLIED AT ONE POINT OR ANOTHER.  Jesus tapdancing Christ.


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

OP's skin is thinner than KRAFT's American cheese.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> heres a link to a Glacier song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UqQW5WwaA&feature=related


 ok look
I'm happy that you're happy
But this isn't going to work out

we're just too different


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not the one you love


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

the thing is the music is not that good and no I will not get over it
you split my heart in half I am irreparable soul


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> heres a link to a Glacier song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UqQW5WwaA&feature=related


 
That was fairly bad.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope we can still be friends


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

OP: WHY exactly do you like this Visual Kei stuff?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Japenese music is suddenly halfway decent.

[yt]qWz__SpSXhc[/yt]


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> That was fairly bad.



their songs on iTunes are way much better


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> their songs on iTunes are way much better


 
Are you implying that I should buy something from iTunes?

...are you TRYING to get me into full-on rant mode?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OP: WHY exactly do you like this Visual Kei stuff?


i think the tunes are very creative, and the vocals are filled with emotion for example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv86fpwPaPk


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Are you implying that I should buy something from iTunes?
> 
> ...are you TRYING to get me into full-on rant mode?


 Oh my god I even expected this kind of reply from you. I know DarkNoctus well enough to know you I guess.


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh my god I even expected this kind of reply from you. I know DarkNoctus well enough to know you I guess.


 
I never claimed to be unpredictable :B


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Are you implying that I should buy something from iTunes?
> 
> ...are you TRYING to get me into full-on rant mode?



No, I wasn't implying that you buy from itunes. i was just saying that itunes has more of their better songs.
.........Plz don't rant.....if you don't mind


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> i think the tunes are very creative, and the vocals are filled with emotion for example:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv86fpwPaPk


 Japanese emotions suck. Just like the males' ability to distinguish themselves from the females.



Aden said:


> I never claimed to be unpredictable :B


 I never said you did I was just congratulating myself for the incredible genius I am :B


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> I never said you did I was just congratulating myself for the incredible genius I am :B


 
oh okay
yeah, I suppose that's true

Hey OP, do you like Skullcandy headphones? Let's get this ball rollin'.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> oh okay
> yeah, I suppose that's true
> 
> Hey OP, do you like Skullcandy headphones? Let's get this ball rollin'.


 I hate headphones in general (go earphones yeeaah)
Also iPods kick ass.

And did you listen to that video I posted is it anything close to decent.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

Wait, is this what is considered J-Pop?


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Japanese music can be cool sometimes, but being elitist about that out of every other genre you could be elitist about is dumb.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm confused. Am I OP? Also, what does OP stand for?


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> I hate headphones in general (go earphones yeeaah)
> Also iPods kick ass.


 
Nope, not touching this one. Have a good night, guys.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wait, is this what is considered J-Pop?


 Probably not the thing I posted. Just music made by Japanese people.



Swizzle said:


> I'm confused. Am I OP? Also, what does OP stand for?


 OP means the thread opener. OP are the first two letters of the word opener, as in the thread opener. You are then OP of this thread.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

OP means original poster when referring to a person and original/opening post when referring to the thread.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> OP means original poster when referring to a person and original/opening post when referring to the thread.


 oh lol
I just assumed it was because it was the first two letters of Opener

ain't I smart


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> OP means original poster when referring to a person and original/opening post when referring to the thread.


 
Thank you xD


----------



## Taralack (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear god, lol. I feel kind of sorry for Swizzle but at the same time this thread is indeed full of lulz. 

I used to like VK music, when I was 16.


----------



## Hir (Aug 13, 2010)

all visual kei sucks apart from versailles


and even that is a guilty pleasure


my bad guys



Teto said:


> Oh my god I even expected this kind of reply from  you. I know DarkNoctus well enough to know you I guess.


 |3


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Teto said:


> Japenese music is suddenly halfway decent.
> 
> [yt]qWz__SpSXhc[/yt]


This song is wicked good!


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> oh okay
> yeah, I suppose that's true
> 
> Hey OP, do you like Skullcandy headphones? Let's get this ball rollin'.


I don't own any Skullcandy but i want a pair so bad


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I don't own any Skullcandy but i want a pair so bad


 
http://i34.tinypic.com/53ti8g.gif


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://i34.tinypic.com/53ti8g.gif



lolz I know


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

heres a song from the band D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qcPODKqRNY


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

heres a way much better Glacier song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIKcBMD3KE0&feature=related


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 13, 2010)

Did I hear weeaboo? Cause I think I just heard weeaboo...

WEEABOO! WEEABOO!

http://www.pbfcomics.com/?cid=PBF071-Weeaboo.gif

Seems like the people who like the things I hate all suck at grammar.

Everyone knows the best music comes straight from Scandinavia. Like right out of the ground, it rides the waves of awesome to America to let me experience a portion of it.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Did I hear weeaboo? Cause I think I just heard weeaboo...
> 
> WEEABOO! WEEABOO!
> 
> ...


 
speaking of scandinavian music (sorry for getting off topic), my favorite band is Arcturus I like their song Raudt og Svart


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

[yt]LoRLqp2tryI[/yt]
This is a REAL Japanese singer.
The fact that she speaks better English than most of the people here amuses me.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 14, 2010)

Loool, I really don't like Visual Kei, but this video always has me rofl'ing hardcore.

[yt]TxP4R6F-etQ&has_verified=1[/yt]

The singer looks like Cloud if Cloud went all derpy and decided to put a bunch of mesh over his face and throw up some mysterious fluid.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, Kyo. The fact that the man is the same height as me has always been a source of amusement for me.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2010)

Dude's got quite a set of pipes if all the vocals are from him


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 16, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> Loool, I really don't like Visual Kei, but this video always has me rofl'ing hardcore.
> 
> [yt]TxP4R6F-etQ&has_verified=1[/yt]
> 
> The singer looks like Cloud if Cloud went all derpy and decided to put a bunch of mesh over his face and throw up some mysterious fluid.



That's a good song. 
You're right the singer does look like Cloud (if you are talking about Cloud from FF7) lol


----------

